# Lost paddle board with unicorn on ruby horse thief



## Jena Du Pont (Jul 28, 2020)

I lost a black and white paddle board with a blowup unicorn attached to it on ruby horse thief. Crazy winds took it up river and who knows where after that.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Well my neighbor stole my unicorn and turned it into a flag. We don’t talk anymore


----------



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

Jena Du Pont said:


> I lost a black and white paddle board with a blowup unicorn attached to it on ruby horse thief. Crazy winds took it up river and who knows where after that.


Jena,

I'm sorry this has happened to your awesome gear! You should check out Karmik Outdoors


----------

